# Lightroom download / installation not working on new iPad



## asaintpo (May 1, 2018)

Hi,
I just got a new iPad (IOS 11.3.1) and trying to download and install Lightroom CC on it but without success. On the App Store page, circle start to run but not downloading. 
I have the Photography Plan. Running Lightroom Classic on my Mac desktop and Lightroom CC on my iPhone 6s. I tried via Adobe website but it direct me back to App Store.
Any idea?

Thank you.
Alain


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 1, 2018)

Plan or no plan has nothing to do with this. This is purely a matter of an app that does not want to install. Just try again till it does.


----------



## asaintpo (May 1, 2018)

Hi Johan,
Thanks for your feedback. Any reason for this? Is such a behaviour usual? I already tried several times, let it waiting for download for hours without any success.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 1, 2018)

asaintpo said:


> Hi Johan,
> Thanks for your feedback. Any reason for this? Is such a behaviour usual? I already tried several times, let it waiting for download for hours without any success.


You could try to reset your iPad (hold power and home button till it restarts), but that's about it. Or contact Apple.


----------



## asaintpo (May 1, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> You could try to reset your iPad (hold power and home button till it restarts), but that's about it. Or contact Apple.


Indeed, I was just doing it when I received your reply. I reset the ipad, after reboot I got a message 'unable to purchase' , I sing off / in again from Itune, and then it worked.  Solved now. Thank you for your time.


----------

